# Looking for grass Livery around Southampton or new forest area



## Elisha_rose (16 April 2018)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a grass livery for a 14.2hh new forest mare. I live in Marchwood so ideally would like somewhere not to far from there. I'm 20 years old and don't have my license yet (practical test next month) so until I pass I would either need to be able to get there by bus or train or I would pay for a full grass livery for now somewhere a little further. 

Many thanks


----------



## Elisha_rose (16 April 2018)

Sorry I meant 13hh


----------



## planete (17 April 2018)

Have you looked on the NFED website?


----------



## Elisha_rose (17 April 2018)

I have. Either to far or won't answer the phone lol


----------



## planete (17 April 2018)

Look at the tack shop/ feed merchant advertising boards in the areas you would like and also ask the staff there.  Good luck, grass livery in the Forest is like hen's teeth due to the sheer number of horses around for the acreage available and the often naturally wet ground.


----------



## Elisha_rose (17 April 2018)

I will have a look and thank you for you help


----------

